# Turinabol, Halodrol or Trenadrol ?



## Mags (Nov 5, 2007)

I know there have probably been hundreds of threads dedicated to these compounds (which I shall endeavour to look for after I've submitted this), but I'm after the one that you guys feel is most effective. I've heard rave reviews about Halodrol, but I'm it seems all the Halodrol stuff available now is the 'watered-down' derivative of the original - and not very good. Then there's Turinabol which some say is much better than Trenadrol. ABurt when it comes to Trenadrol, not mant folks have a great experience with the stuff. 

I'll continue my search, but in the mean time it'd be good if any or you could shed some light on how good these substances are - if at all - and if worth buying/running (not as a stack, just the one).

Cheers.


----------



## Mags (Nov 5, 2007)

All I can find so fart is a load of threads full of people talking a load of crap about how amazing these products are, in order to plug their online stores. Any realistic and genuine help would be much appreciated.


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 5, 2007)

I cannot offer you much i just finished a cycle of Havoc and gained 9 lbs and had modest strenght gains with no sides except some slight shredding i did run what i was told as needed during cycle coq10, ryr, milk this and haw berry and i think thats what helped with the sides. I am now on day 2 of pct with a SERM, diesel test and retain 2.

The only compound i can a opinion on is halodrol and it is just from research i have some on order will not do it till April or May 2008 i am getting h-drol from CEL a clone for Halodrol as i am not sure how available the original is. My understanding from people who have done this cycle is good for strenght gains and good to do on a cut which i am looking for on next cycle i really do not know much at all about the other 2 compounds but i wish you the best of luck


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 6, 2007)

I did a 30 day cycle of Halodren (same content as original Halodrol), I didnt get much response from it other than some muscle hardening and it seemed like a small increase in aerobic activity.  I know that I didn't follow a perfect cutting plan but I do think that if I did, Halo would have been a pretty good asset. In the future I might try running a fat-burner like Jet Fuel with it and see how that goes.  I can give alot of credit to Pheradrol (Pheraplex) whatever you can find as being extremely affective,  I gained about 15 lbs of muscle while following a pretty extremely structured bulking plan.  My abilities seemed to jump by a high percentage, I did stop all other supplements except basic amino's during Pheradrol.  Kicked in a pretty potent Trib/6oxo combo during the 4th week along with creatine which helped in keeping some good gains.


----------

